# drinking



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here's an oldy but goody.:clap2:




can't get the attatchment to take sorry?????????????/
griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> Here's an oldy but goody.:clap2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good thread title tho'



Doggy


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Good thread title tho'
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy


I agree but I need an email address so I can forward it to someone who knows how to put it on here

griz


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

that is the funniest thread I've ever read!!! seriously PMSL for ages, you daft pair!!!!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

jojo said:


> that is the funniest thread I've ever read!!! seriously PMSL for ages, you daft pair!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


pmsl??????????????????????????????/// How do I put an email on here????
daft griz


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

griz616 said:


> pmsl??????????????????????????????/// How do I put an email on here????
> daft griz


Never mind an email, let's talk about the thread title!

No...... hang on, to be certain of the right facts I better go do some research.



Doggy


----------



## mickybob (Dec 31, 2008)

owdoggy said:


> Never mind an email, let's talk about the thread title!
> 
> No...... hang on, to be certain of the right facts I better go do some research.
> 
> ...


If the title is a question, then the answer is no..........but I will be later.ound: Hope I'm not uke: latter, sorry Jo, I know you don't like that one.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Griz - is it a link you're trying to post? Or just a section of text ? Can you not just copy and paste it onto a reply box, hon?? I'm getting curious now!! Plus you've whetted my appetite, as it were, so cheers!!! (raises a vino).

Tallulah.x


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

This forum gets funnier by the day!!!:lol::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## griz616 (Sep 9, 2008)

Chica said:


> This forum gets funnier by the day!!!:lol::clap2::clap2::clap2:


All right I'll type it:


Whisky galore::


I had 12 bottles of whisky in my cellar, & was told by the wife to empty the contents of each and everyone of them down the sink,.....OR ELSE!
I said I would & proceeded with the unpleasant task.

I withdrew the cork from the first bottle & poured the contents down the sink, with the exception of one glass, whick I drank. I extracted the cork from the second bottle & did likewise, with the exception of one glass, which I drank. I then withdrew the cork from the third bottle & poured the whisky down the sink, with the exception of one glass, which I drank..

I pulled the cork from the fourth sink & poured the bottle down the glass, which I drank. I pulled the bottle from the cork of the next, and drank one sink of it, & threw the rest down the glass. I pulled the sink off the next glass, & poured the cork down the bottle, which I drank.

Then I corked the sink with the glass, bottled the drink & drank the pour. When I had everything emptied, I stedied the house with one hand, counted the bottles, corks, glasses, & sinks with the other, which was twenty nine, and asthe houses came by, I counted again, and finally had all the houses in one bottle, which I drank.

I am not under the affluence of incaholl, though theeple pink I am. I'm not half as thunk as you might drink. I fool so feelish I don't know who is me. But the drunker I stand here, the longer I get.

Anyway all good things come to an end..................... So she closed her legs and smashed my glassesssssss.


griz


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Griz, you're madder than a box of frogs, but that was worth waiting for !!!:clap2::lol:


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

It was worth waiting for, but the getting there was almost as funny


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Lol......Very funny Griz. I enjoyed this thread immensly.....hic.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

Right, I've just about recovered from my research........... have I missed anything?



Doggy


----------

